# Damaged Alloy just 1 month in to my new Car - Feel Gutted!



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Visiting my mum from Holmfirth, Yorkshire down to Romney Marsh, Kent, on the way back joining the A road just before the M20 hit an unavoidable pothole which made a right bang. Got home and just checked, my front alloy, front wheel rim is badly bent, ive got a square wheel!! . What are my options possible repair ? and does anyone know how much a 20" replacement alloy is from, Audi .... I imagine a fortune ?







G







utted


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Was the pothole marked/known to the council? If so, they need to fix it in a reasonable time to avoid liability. In my case I got a cheque from the council for two BMW alloys. Sadly I was advised repair was not a safe option for similar damage.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I feel for you. I scrapped my Nurburg alloy 80% of the rim. Repairable but I still purchased a new Nurburg VXR alloy, but probably only a 1/4 of the cost of a 20" Audi alloy.
Alloys can be straightened, but I don't how you would feel about that, but may be worth enquiring about
Hoggy.


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

quasijones said:


> Was the pothole marked/known to the council? If so, they need to fix it in a reasonable time to avoid liability. In my case I got a cheque from the council for two BMW alloys. Sadly I was advised repair was not a safe option for similar damage.





Hoggy said:


> Hi, I feel for you. I scrapped my Nurburg alloy 80% of the rim. Repairable but I still purchased a new Nurburg VXR alloy, but probably only a 1/4 of the cost of a 20" Audi alloy.
> Alloys can be straightened, but I don't how you would feel about that, but may be worth enquiring about
> Hoggy.





Hoggy said:


> Hi, I feel for you. I scrapped my Nurburg alloy 80% of the rim. Repairable but I still purchased a new Nurburg VXR alloy, but probably only a 1/4 of the cost of a 20" Audi alloy.
> Alloys can be straightened, but I don't how you would feel about that, but may be worth enquiring about
> Hoggy.


Thanks, Any idea how much a new one will cost, tho i can ring Audi tomorrow, bet its £750 upwards ?! I saw these on ebay which look the same but replicas, thing is its a brand new car, so really want it replaced with like for like. TBH I was sceptical when i got the car about the 20 inch alloys only having a 30 profile thought it was like a rubber band.
Reptile Reps


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Just phoned Audi a new 5 spoke 20" alloy wheel, Can't quite believe how much a replacement one is .... £1259.58!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

It might be reparable, check with a wheel specialist


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> It might be reparable, check with a wheel specialist


Am going too, just anticipating the worst case scenario though! That' s actually 5k for a set of TTS Alloys, madness!


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

pretty sure they will be able to push that out, its not creased, i have seen worse repaired fine


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks will give it a go, just send picture to Manchester Alloy Wheel repair, to see if it can be fixed. Why or why do they put so low profile tyres on big rims, have never buckled a rim before in 30+ years of driving, its profile almost invites damage!


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

It must have been some hit - and literally exactly between the spokes. Just had new tyres on mine and they noticed one wheel was bent.

Mine was on the inside though so I didn't spot it until they had the wheel on the balancer so straightened it there and then for me.


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm surprised that your tire is still intact. Had similar happen on a taxi I drive and it busted the sidewall belts on the way.


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

I guess the air in the tyre absorbed some of the impact and was flexible, whereas the alloy just absorbed the impact and buckled. Have been around 2 alloy wheel refurb places now and apparently its not a bad buckle and can be easily removed under heat, I then have to get it refurbished as the paint will be blistered, all in £200. Much cheaper than a replacement alloy, I still can't get over £1260 for one new alloy that's just madness! ANyway hopefully all will be well soon


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

better to monitor that tire regularly in the future… after a severe impact like that, it's not uncommon to find bubble or other sidewall damage at later time


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Craighudds said:


> I guess the air in the tyre absorbed some of the impact and was flexible, whereas the alloy just absorbed the impact and buckled. Have been around 2 alloy wheel refurb places now and apparently its not a bad buckle and can be easily removed under heat, I then have to get it refurbished as the paint will be blistered, all in £200. Much cheaper than a replacement alloy, I still can't get over £1260 for one new alloy that's just madness! ANyway hopefully all will be well soon


They managed to get mine out without repainting anything - you'd be surprised how little amount of heat is needed to soften the metal up enough to move it back.


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Gnasher said:


> They managed to get mine out without repainting anything - you'd be surprised how little amount of heat is needed to soften the metal up enough to move it back.


Was your on the inside or the outside though? an inside buckle would not require a repaint, whereas mine is right on the outside, will get the tyre checked over when its off the Rim, externally though no damage and ive no steering wheel shake or sanything. In fact did nt realise the alloy was damaged and drove all the way back to West Yorkshire oblivious of the damage with no ill effect


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sure this is repairable, I've seen worse. Just get to a specialist repairer. I've seen these guys work wonders Alloy Wheel Refurbishment | Diamond Cutting | Car Care | JP Automotive


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Craighudds said:


> Was your on the inside or the outside though? an inside buckle would not require a repaint, whereas mine is right on the outside, will get the tyre checked over when its off the Rim, externally though no damage and ive no steering wheel shake or sanything. In fact did nt realise the alloy was damaged and drove all the way back to West Yorkshire oblivious of the damage with no ill effect


Mine was on the inside, so I can see where you're coming from. At least my BBS wheel would have only been around half the price of an OEM one to replace lol.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to Kent! Roads have been bad for years. Last time I tried to claim, County Council said if the hole hasn't been notified it's not their fault, and if it has, it's on the list, so they won't refund. Neat. I had 2 which were worse than yours, they were repaired and were fine for years.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That's why it's best to report pottholes, if it's listed it's much easier to claim from the council.





Hazard Report Form | FillThatHole.org.uk







www.fillthathole.org.uk




Hoggy.


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info Sticks, I'm not too worried now a few people have said this which is reassuring. Was just a bit of a shocker when it happened and saw how much a new wheel was!

I always report them near me direct on the Kirklees website, or fixmystreet.com, however when your on a 300 mile drive and just passing through a town, often not really knowing the road your on or whereabouts your on it, it makes it difficuk to remember where it was with an accuracy. I would have to drive back down to Ashford, trace my route back, ideally then at midnight when there's no traffic, cautiously venture on foot into the A road on foot and take a photo of said pothole. then put in my claim!

Whereas where I live, the roads are usually pothole free as i report it straight onto the website as soon as I find them and fixed within a week or so, a lot easier than when your in an area you don't really know.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I had two alloys worse than that repaired one time


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Craighudds said:


> Am going too, just anticipating the worst case scenario though! That' s actually 5k for a set of TTS Alloys, madness!


Yep, that’s forged wheels for you. Crazy light and expensive. Both 19inch and 20inch on these cars are forged.


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Went to two wheel refurb places both of which straighten bucked wheels, but neither thought it would repair, as it was bent on the strongest part of thew wheel between the spokes

Ended up getting a fully refurbished original one for £300, less my old wheel for £50 tradein as they thought they might be able to straighten it for themselves but could n't in the end.

I also found a place that do the wheel decals 4 for a tenner, just put one on and its a pretty good match, see photo (though photo is not the best as taken inside garage). But looking at the car now, its back to its former self for a lot less than I envisaged.

Link for anyone wanting wheel decals following a refurb etc
Audi Sport Wheel Decals (brakecaliperdecals.co.uk)


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Craighudds said:


> Went to two wheel refurb places both of which straighten bucked wheels, but neither thought it would repair, as it was bent on the strongest part of thew wheel between the spokes
> 
> Ended up getting a fully refurbished original one for £300, less my old wheel for £50 tradein as they thought they might be able to straighten it for themselves but could n't in the end.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, just ordered some


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Juicetin said:


> Thanks for that, just ordered some


No worries, light grey is the color they recommend, transfers are same size as the originals and fairly easy to apply, I was thinking of spaying a satin clear lacquer over them to preserve them but have got 3 spare, so will see how they fare


----------



## EssexRob (Nov 7, 2021)

Just seen Alloy Wheels Direct are offering these wheels at 24% discount. £956 instead of £1260. Still a lot of money but a bit less painful! I’ve used this company in the past and they offer an excellent service.




__





20" Audi 5 V Spoke wheels in 8AU/K80 Titanium/Granite Grey with Diamond Cut Face - Alloy Wheels Direct (8657480)


Get 20" Audi 5 V Spoke wheels in 8AU/K80 Titanium/Granite Grey with Diamond Cut Face to fit your Audi TT/TTS 8S FV Coupé & Roadster. Fast Shipping from Alloy Wheels Direct (Part No. 8S0601025BB)




www.alloywheelsdirect.net


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Good to know, but I can imagine spending near on £1000 on a new one, no guarantee you wont' hit another pothole or kerb it within a few weeks, then your have to refurb it, i'm my mind a good refurb is the way to go for a third of the price.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That’s for 4 wheels so pretty good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

gogs said:


> That’s for 4 wheels so pretty good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only ! Thats for 1 wheel, 4 wheels are just under £4 grand - £3827


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So it is, apologies my mistake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

OP I have the same rims as you and 2 weeks ago I did the same thing!! Pothole at the exit of the highway (so you can imagine what speed I was going). From your pictures seems like the same amount of bend.

I had my rim sorted at the local mechanic who specializes in rim repair. So far feels like new. They basically super heat the rim and then try to bend it back in to shape. Took them 3 hrs. Costed me around 40EUR.


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

gogs said:


> So it is, apologies my mistake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kenway said:


> OP I have the same rims as you and 2 weeks ago I did the same thing!! Pothole at the exit of the highway (so you can imagine what speed I was going). From your pictures seems like the same amount of bend.
> 
> I had my rim sorted at the local mechanic who specializes in rim repair. So far feels like new. They basically super heat the rim and then try to bend it back in to shape. Took them 3 hrs. Costed me around 40EUR.


Thats great, however I went to 2 wheel refurb specialists, both who heat it up and use a hydraulic press and both said it could n't be bend fully back as its between the spokes i'd rather have a refurbished straight one than one thats still got a buckle, also if they super heat the rim on the outside face , it blows the paint, so you end up getting it refurbished anyway.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

I would like some


Craighudds said:


> No worries, light grey is the color they recommend, transfers are same size as the originals and fairly easy to apply, I was thinking of spaying a satin clear lacquer over them to preserve them but have got 3 spare, so will see how they fare


Quick question please guys, do the wheel decals always go below the valve stem, or do you align them so that they are all in the same spot when your car is stationary ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it is nearly impossible to have the audi sport decals in the same spot when the car is stationary, because the wheel turn at different speed.... place them near the valve and that's it


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Craighudds said:


> No worries, light grey is the color they recommend, transfers are same size as the originals and fairly easy to apply, I was thinking of spaying a satin clear lacquer over them to preserve them but have got 3 spare, so will see how they fare


I dont know how you got on with your decals but mine have gone in the bin. I did it all properly according to the instructions and the decals would either not come off the transfer tape or they would but they wouldn't stick to the wheel. After an hour of trying i threw them away.


----------



## Craighudds (Jun 5, 2017)

Juicetin said:


> I dont know how you got on with your decals but mine have gone in the bin. I did it all properly according to the instructions and the decals would either not come off the transfer tape or they would but they wouldn't stick to the wheel. After an hour of trying i threw them away.


I got on fine with them took me a couple of minutes to put one on, a bit like putting on a transfer once the backing paper was removed and sold my car recently and the dealer inspected it all and did nt even notice it was any different when they checked the alloys, I also bought another wheel for a really good spare, see photo which I'm now going to sell now i've sold my car, as could nt get on with the ridiculous profile tyres and wheels. Style over function springs to mind


----------

